# Any Pigeon shows IN VA



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I'd Like To Go To A Pigeon show. Where can I find info about Shows At. Does anyone Know Of Any Up Coming Shows In VA. 
Thanks And Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*VA Shows*

Check out the Virginia pigeon and Dove club website for shows:

http://vpda.tripod.com/VPDA.htm


Thanks

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Newday i will. I've Never been to a pigeon show before and think it would be fun to see all the Diffrent birds there. 
Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI Jennifer, I have posted a thread UP COMMING SHOWS, while those that I have posted are not in VA. they are in PENN,and DELWARE I don't how close they are to you but take a look at the post,just might be one close to you. GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is the only one I've found in VA so far............


September 27 thru October 7, 2007 - The Virginia Pigeon and Dove Association Show at the Virginia State Fair Please contact Jo Ryan At [email protected] 0r snail mail to Jo Ryan 3028 Bowling Green Dr. Virginia Beach, Va. 23452 for more information.



November 17, 2007 The Virginia Pigeon and Dove Association Fall Show The show is located at The Chesterfield County Fair Grounds. Please contact Jo Ryan at [email protected] 0r snail mail to Jo Ryan 3028 Bowling Green Dr. Virginia Beach, Va. 23452 for more information


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Everyone. Not To many Shows In VA I guess. I'm Going To Try and go To The one In Chesterfield County. I'd just Think A pigeon Show Would Be Very Fun To See. I Have The VA Horse Center Only 30Min. Away so i do Get to see Alot Of Horse shows And Love to Go There. Its Aways Fun To see all the Diffrent Breeds Out there. Like Before I came here I never thougth there was so many Diffrent Breeds Of Pigeons And I'm Still Finding more. 
Thanks Again For Your Time And Help, Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------

